# [Heisec] GlobalSign schließt Untersuchung des Hackerangriffs ab



## Newsfeed (15 Dezember 2011)

Die Behauptung eines Hackers, er habe die Zertifizierungsstelle unter seiner Kontrolle, erwies sich als falsch. Bei dem Einbruch machte der Angreifer nur wenig Beute.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Weiterlesen...


----------

